# Help: Worldmark Housekeeping Charge question



## Cathyb (Sep 23, 2008)

I gave 9000 Worldmark credits to RCI for a one bedroom Wyndham Grand Resort in Las Vegas for a family birthday gathering.

Yesterday I get a $63 bill from Worldmark for Housekeeping.  Is this normal when it is an RCI 'exchange' into a Wyndham (not Worldmark) resort?  

Can someone explain the connection please    Thank you in advance.


----------



## ladycody (Sep 23, 2008)

I believe that when you deposit to RCI or II...they include a hskg token to cover hskg in which case you would not be charged.  If you didnt have a token available...that may explain why you are now seeing the charge.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 23, 2008)

It happened to me before. I exchanged my WM with Marriott 2BR through II and WM sent me a bill for $70. They said I used my tokens already (for the previous reservations), so I need to pay for this new exchange. I made 4 exchanges and paid one token fee.


----------



## LLW (Sep 23, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> I gave 9000 Worldmark credits to RCI for a one bedroom Wyndham Grand Resort in Las Vegas for a family birthday gathering.
> 
> Yesterday I get a $63 bill from Worldmark for Housekeeping.  Is this normal when it is an RCI 'exchange' into a Wyndham (not Worldmark) resort?
> 
> Can someone explain the connection please    Thank you in advance.



Anytime you do an exchange, WM has to give RCI/II/etc. a WM unit for one week in exchange for the exchange week that you get. That WM unit needs to be cleaned. So you have to use a HK token/charge for each exchange.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone -- they catch you coming and going, don't they


----------

